# Netzteile gehn immer kaputt

## joachimr

hi,

ich hab auf meinem Dachboden 3 Rechner nebeinander. Der Rechner ganz links ist komplett an der linken Steckdose im Raum angeschlossen. Der mittige Rechner ist teils links teils mit der rechts Steckdose im Raum verbunden. Das heißt der Rechner selbst ist mit der linken Steckdose und der Rest (Monitor, Drucker, Tischlampe ...) rechts verbunden.  Der ganz rechte Rechner, welcher als einziger ein Gentoo installiert hat, ist komplett mit der rechten Steckdose verbunden.

Leider gehen die Netzteile von meinem mittigen und meinem ganz rechten Rechner regelmäßig kaputt. Es passiert nie während das Betriebs. Am nächsten Morgen geht der Computer einfahc nicht an. Alle Anschlüsse stecken richtig. Der Rechner hat kein Strom.

Liegt es daran, dass ich immer billige Netzteile kaufe? Wenn ja welches soll ich für einen dauerhaften Betrieb kaufen? Kann es an der Steckdose liegen? Wenn ja was kann ich tun oder an wen kann ich mich wenden?

Vielen Dank!

Joachim

----------

## toskala

hmm, ich hatte das problem auch mal, an den billigen netzteilen lag das nicht, sondern dass ich in einem altbau wohne wo ab und an eine spannungsspitze durch die leitung flitzt. das problem habe ich nicht mehr seit ich mir sone steckdose gekauft hab die spannungsspitzen abfängt, dann hauts da einfach son pinöpel raus und alles is wieder gut.

ansonsten gibts noch die frage: dachboden -> vllt. feucht? irgendwelche widrigen umstände?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ja, dies mit der Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz ist eine gute Idee. Der Überspannungsschutz wird durch einen Varistor gewährleistet.

Am besten auch alle Rechner nur an diese Steckerleiste anschließen.

----------

## joachimr

 *toskala wrote:*   

> hmm, ich hatte das problem auch mal, an den billigen netzteilen lag das nicht, sondern dass ich in einem altbau wohne wo ab und an eine spannungsspitze durch die leitung flitzt. das problem habe ich nicht mehr seit ich mir sone steckdose gekauft hab die spannungsspitzen abfängt, dann hauts da einfach son pinöpel raus und alles is wieder gut.

 

Spannungspitze ... Kommt das vor, wenn man so zu sagen das "Ende" einer Stromleitung ist? Das könnte bei unserem Haus gut sein. Wo kriegt man solche Steckdosen her? Baumarkt? Kann man sowas selber einbauen?

Vielen Dank

Joachim

----------

## theche

die sind afaik als normale Mehrfachsteckdosen zu bekommen. Installation beschränkt sich auf Stecker reinstecken, das trau ich dir zu  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

also ich hab die teile bei conrad elektronik gekauft, solltets du aber auch bei reichelt kriegen. eine USV macht im übrigen das selbe. www.reichelt.de www.conrad.de

----------

## joachimr

hi,

ein Freund hat mir gesagt ich sollte nachgucken auf wie der kleine rote Schalter auf einem meinem Netzteil eingestellt ist, weil ich daran gekommen sein könnte. Der Schalter stand genau in der Mitte keine Zahl war zu sehen. Ich stelle leider unter Strom den Schalter auf 115. Das war eine sehr dumme Idee, da mein durch mein Netzteil eine kleiner Blitz geschossen ist, und es ziehmlich geknallt hat. Ich würde sagen damit ist mein Netzteil entgültig komplett im Eimer. Kann es sein dass andere Teile von meinem Rechner durch die gelungene Aktion beschädigt worden sind?

Daraufhin hab ich mein komplettes Netzwerk auseinandergerupft und wieder schön neuverkabelt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Überspannungsschutz-Mehrfachsteckdosen die ganze Zeit schon einen Verkabelnungsfehler anzeigen (ohne irgendwelche Geräte angeschlossen). Was sagt mir das?

Bei Konrad gefällt mir der Lightboy Überspannungsschutz. Das ist doch das was ich suche richtig?

Tut mir leid, dass ich so selten dämlich Fragen stelle, aber ich hab leider gar keine Erfahrung mit sowas. Auf Netzteile kann mein eben nicht einfach ein paar ext3 Partitionen draufmachen und neuanfangen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld

Joachim

----------

## toskala

hmm? kleiner schalter? ja der kleine rote schiebeschalter an deinem netzteil muss natürlich so eingestellt sein, dass er der netzspannung die bei dir aus der steckdose kommt entspricht. in deutschland haben wir 230V wechselstrom. d.h. dein schiebeschalter sollte tunlichst auf 220V/230V stehen. die 110V/115V  position ist für länder die keine so hohe spannung haben wie wir sie in unserem stromnetz haben.

wenn du das ding nun auf 110V/115V in deutschland anschließt wo 230V AC anliegen dann grillst du dir damit dein netzteil. ein blitz und rauchentwicklung ist nicht verwunderlich. ja, dein netzteil ist tot, kaputt, ende gelände. da geht nichts mehr.

und noch was: stell so einen schalter _niemals mehr_ unter strom um! das ist nunmal gefährlich weil du da dann ordentlich eine gelatzt bekommen kannst. arbeiten und spannung tut man nicht. ende der diskussion, merk dir das! ist nur zu deiner eigenen sicherheit.

wenn du dein netzteil in die luft jagst dann kann auch hardware im pc kaputt gehen. wohlgemerkt kann - muss nicht. das merkst du dann wenn du dein neues netzteil eingebaut hast und dein rechner trotzdem nicht einwandfrei tut.

so, was nun dein lightboy dings angeht. wenn ich nun mal zu conrad surfe und kucke würde ich mir kaufen:

artikelnummer: 612460 - 62

warum? weils ne kurze ansprechzeit hat. und du ebenfalls deine telefonkabel und netzwerkkabel reinstopfen kannst. naja, wenn dir eine spitze durch die telefonleitung geht (blitzeinschlag und co) dann hast du das selbe problem eben an dieser stelle.

so, ich hoffe alle klarheiten sind nun beseitigt.

----------

## oscarwild

Huch... ein Schalter?? Sag mal, aus welchem Jahrhundert stammen Deine Netzteile? Die PC-Netzteile, die man heutzutage kaufen kann, sind zu beinahe 100% Schaltnetzteile, die in einem Bereich von 100 - 250 V problemlos laufen, und eigentlich gar keinen Schalter zur Spannungswahl benötigen, bzw. gar keinen solchen Schalter haben sollten...

Ich muss Dir leider sagen: je nachdem, welche prähistorische Technik da drin steckt, hast Du das Innenleben Deines PCs gleich mitgegrillt...

 *joachimr wrote:*   

> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Überspannungsschutz-Mehrfachsteckdosen die ganze Zeit schon einen Verkabelnungsfehler anzeigen (ohne irgendwelche Geräte angeschlossen).

 

Evtl. gab es schon mal eine Überspannung, und der Schutz, den Dir die Steckdose geboten hat, ist dahin.

----------

## joachimr

Das Netzteil heißt CoolerMaster extreme Power 380W [RS-380-PMAR/RS-380-PMAP] und ist für ATX 12V V2.01. Kannst du mir dazu etwas sagen?

----------

## oscarwild

Das Ding hat tatsächlich einen Schlater für 90~140V / 180~265V...

Na ich fürchte, der Papagei ist tot, wenn Du den auf die untere Einstellung geschaltet hast...

----------

## SvenFischer

In der ct wurden mal Computernetzteile getestet, und die Serie von BeQuiet! sollen sehr robust gegen Peaks/Bursts sein.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

kann Seasonic nur empfehlen, sehr robust und hält auch die Leistung, die es verspricht!

ChrisM

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich habe mir ein Seasonic S12-430W Netzteil gekauft.

Dieses Netzteil hat laut Test (Toms Hardware Guide)  einen Wirkungsgrad von 85%.

Es ist extrem leise und produziert sehr wenig Abwärme.

----------

